# Mybo Riser



## triumph (Dec 24, 2009)

Any feedback on the Mybo Pathfinder Riser by Merlin
Thanks Doug


----------



## anthonyray (Jun 26, 2019)

Merlin sent me one five weeks ago, fantastic riser. Super thin and small grip, great finish and no machining marks. Very lite weight, no added mass no where.
If you like small grips, its the perfect riser.


----------



## triumph (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## jerrym (Mar 18, 2007)

I've had mine since March and agree with anthonyray.


----------



## leaddog1 (Mar 30, 2006)

Is Lancaster going to be stocking these risers?


----------



## jerrym (Mar 18, 2007)

Don't know about Lancaster stocking them, but if you're worried about long delivery time, don't. My friend ordered the complete bow last month. We placed the order on a Monday evening and he had it that Thursday.


----------



## triumph (Dec 24, 2009)

I ordered one yesterday and got the shipping tracking today. Fast shipping and it seems a great riser.


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

I’ll be stocking some of these also . Ordered a few today


----------



## triumph (Dec 24, 2009)

Mybo Pathfinder Ordered last Sunday arrived Thursday from England. Faster than shipping in the states.


----------



## jerrym (Mar 18, 2007)

triumph, well what do you think of it?


----------



## triumph (Dec 24, 2009)

still waiting on the limbs from border, riser came very quickly


----------



## Rangercjb (Dec 25, 2019)

Same story, ordered from Merlin here in 4 days.
Looking for some super curves for it.


----------



## triumph (Dec 24, 2009)

Received some max 6 limbs on another riser super nice


----------



## Aihn (Sep 19, 2015)

triumph said:


> Mybo Pathfinder Ordered last Sunday arrived Thursday from England. Faster than shipping in the states.


That color looks very nice.


----------



## Chet Punisher (Nov 26, 2017)

Hey guys, any update on these risers? Are you happy? I have heard they have a lot of vibration. Pros? Cons?


----------



## jerrym (Mar 18, 2007)

I now have two in a 17" and 19", excellent machining & finish. NO vibration with either one. Grip is a little narrow but took care of that with tennis wrap.


----------



## Chet Punisher (Nov 26, 2017)

jerrym said:


> I now have two in a 17" and 19", excellent machining & finish. NO vibration with either one. Grip is a little narrow but took care of that with tennis wrap.


Did you order from Merlin or Alternatives? What limbs did you go with?


----------



## jerrym (Mar 18, 2007)

Ordered from Merlin. Went with the Pathfinder limbs. Very good limbs, smooth and fast. Little something I found was to use the Bearpaw Whisper string. Mouse quiet. Ordered a new string in different color, comparable diameter, in BCY Mecury. Loud, another in B55, quieter but still no comparison to the Whisper.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

Could some of you that own these post a picture with the grip on it? Every picture I've seen shows it without.


----------



## Jeffro83 (Aug 29, 2019)

Hey Jim, I don’t think these risers come with or have any grips available for them. I believe it is machine right into the riser. I’m not 100% sure on that but that is what my research is showing me. And as you know after market groups could pop up at any time.


----------



## Joedirt199 (May 17, 2020)

Could wrap it with some tennis grip tape to thicken it up and soak up vibrations if there is hand shock.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Any recent feedback on these risers?


----------

